# DF: Siyar Bahadurzada: "Michael Bisping Sucks"



## Clark Kent (Jul 13, 2011)

*Siyar Bahadurzada: "Michael Bisping Sucks"
By snakerattle79 - 07-13-2011 01:53 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Bahadurzada beefing with Bisping, itching for chance to impress U.S. audience | MMAjunkie.com

After fighting around the globe for the past nine years, Team Golden Glory's Siyar Bahadurzada (20-4-1) is ready to take his talents to the U.S.

That migration has already begun, as the Afghanistan native is serving as a striking coach for Team Jason "Mayhem" Miller on the 14th season of "The Ultimate Fighter."

With any luck, Bahadurzada said he hopes to land a contract with either the UFC or Strikeforce sometime in the near future. And when that happens, "The Killer" promises ample violence in the cage.

"I don't promise a lot of things to people or whoever, but the one thing I promise the fight fans here in the U.S. is that I will knock so many people out that you will never forget my name," Bahadurzada on Monday told MMAjunkie.com Radio (MMAjunkie.com Radio | MMAjunkie.com).

Currently based in the Netherlands, Bahadurzada has been fighting professionally since 2002. However, a recent transition to the welterweight division that includes an Ultimate Glory World Series title has forced many MMA pundits to take notice of the aggressive brawler. Bahadurzada's strike-first mentality and trademark aggression make him the type of fighter fans clamor to see, and some are saying it's time for those talents to be on display in North America.

"My game is grappling, but I don't like to grapple during a fight," Bahadurzada said. "I just like to make it messy and violent and just knock people out. I just want to knock people out and give people their money's worth."

Lately, he's been doing exactly that. Bahadurzada's current six-fight win streak includes knockouts of notables John Alessio and Derrick Noble, among others. But Bahadurzada wants the chance to face one of the world's best at 170-pounds 

Read More...


----------

